# SS 11.07.15 - Ives #3 "The Camp Meeting"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Charles Ives (1874 - 1951)*

Symphony #3, S.3 (K. 1A3) "The Camp Meeting", Op. 38

1. Old Folks Gatherin' - Andante maestoso
2. Children's Day - Allegro
3. Communion - Largo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't listened to a ton of Ives but I remember this Symphony being fairly pleasant. Looking forward to revisiting it this weekend. I only have one recording so I'll be going with:

View attachment 72132


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Another favourite this weekend. I'll be listening to Michael Tilson Thomas and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I love Ives' music. I can't put my finger on it right now but his music often seems to have a seam of innocence running through it - maybe it's the Americana and/or the offbeat subjects for some of his works, I'm not sure.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I will also listen to Tilson Thomas/Concertgebouw, although my CD has it coupled with Symphony #2.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Cencertgebouw Orchestra with Michael Tilson Thomas for me as well, from this set.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Travelling this week and have not loaded any Ives on portable drive...
Had I been at home, this would have been my choice:










Eastman-Rochester Symphony Orchestra u. Howard Hanson (Mercury)

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a CD, but I'll give this one a try:

Ives Symphony 3

1: 



2: 



3: 




Northern Sinfonia
James Sinclair, Conductor


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try the Michael Tilson Thomas version via Spotify


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> I haven't listened to a ton of Ives but I remember this Symphony being fairly pleasant. Looking forward to revisiting it this weekend. I only have one recording so I'll be going with:
> 
> View attachment 72132
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me I bought this CD several months ago. I had forgotten about it. I'm least familiar with no. 3, so I'll spin it now.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I will listen to Berstein/NYPO, MTT/Concertgebouw, and Marriner this weekend. Because why not?

This is Ives taking a breath, amidst all his depth and complexity. Such beauty and profound simplicity in his Third, which was warranted, according to his alleged inspiration here.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this one from Apple Music


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

MTT and the Concertgebouw streaming via google play.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

This one for me:

*Ives
Symphony No. 3 "Camp Meeting"*
Leonard Bernstein, NY Philharmonic Orchestra [Sony, 1992 (rec. 1965)]

I have concentrated on smaller scale Ives as I've 'got to know' him over the past couple of years (solo piano, chamber music, all of his art song output) and really love them all. The symphonies I had only heard once each before today, which is of course not enough to remember anything much. This has been a good chance to hear the excellent 3rd again.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Another favourite this weekend. I'll be listening to Michael Tilson Thomas and the Concertgebouw.


I've never heard this one before. Luckily this one is on Apple Music so I can stream it soon.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm listening to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra on DG.

Also reading this in Ives's _Memos_:



> [music critic] Max Smith and Mary spent one Sunday with us in May 1912 or 1913 at the Whitman house in Hartsdale. I played over the _Third Symphony_ and Max asked me how I had got so modern??!! (When this was being copied in, I think, Tam's office, Gustav Mahler saw it and asked to have a copy--he was quite interested in it.)


----------

